# What breed do these look like



## pauduke (Feb 14, 2012)

These two birds are nest mates and are supposed to be about 6 weeks old. They were listed as racing homers that have not been out of the loft. The lighter colored one on the right has feathers growing out of his toes, weighs 5ozs. The darker one has feathers down his leg but stops at the top of the foot, he weighs 8 ozs. Both of them have a very slight build. They are lighter than my 3 week old homers that weigh in at 13 ozs.

The guy I got them from has a lot of different breeds housed together. Kind of a Noahs ark with two of everything. 

The parents that sat on the nest could very well have been homers but I think the hen was chasing a little on the side. Either that or some other hen may have laid in that nest?

Any thoughts on what they might be?

Edited to include side view picture.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a possibility they might be homers, but since you say there was a mix of breeds in the loft, the chances of them being pure homers is not certain. The feathered feet kind of make it seem like another pigeon other than a homer was part of the breeding. 

To me they kind of have like a roller/tippler/high flier look on their faces than a homer youngster.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

To me they kind of have like a roller/tippler/high flier look on their faces than a homer youngster.[/QUOTE]

I agree, their faces look like more high flyers than anything else


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Their conformation does not look like a young homer, if they are then they have something else mixed with them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Someone was trying to rip you off. Those are rollers.


----------



## pauduke (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input.

Looking for feather footed homers on line and came up with this thread-
www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/does-anybody-have-homers-43985.html

Guess feather footed alone does not necessarily mean they are not homers. I still wonder since they have such a light build and the beak looks much daintier than my other homers. The two combined weigh the same as one homer baby that is half as old. 

I'm almost tempted to buy the "parents" just to see if they reproduce siblings that have the same traits.  
Maybe he was trying to rip me off, if so I would say the ruse was successful. Is there a better resale market on homers vs. rollers?
Altogether, I am unconcerned about the few dollars that I was parted with over this pair. My wife is partial to the friendly little, light colored bird w/feathered toes. Worm your way into her heart and you get a pass (usually)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are feathered footed homers and rollers. I used to raise rollers and still have racing homers so I can say they look exactly like my baby rollers. From the color, to the white pearl eye of the grizzle, the dainty little beak and light weight. The grizzle may have been mixed with a tumbler at some point. The feathers on the feet look a little long but it may not have been.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

pauduke said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Looking for feather footed homers on line and came up with this thread-www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/does-anybody-have-homers-43985.html
> 
> ...


I'm sure they'll make great additions  He may not have even known what he has with all those breeds together. I've had birds lay eggs in others' nests before.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

those are bermingham roller for sure..i breed them and know the head shape and small beak, they are pretty and very cute birds...


----------

